# I need drivers for mat****a dvd/cdrw



## samwilk141 (Apr 29, 2007)

I need to reinstall a corrupted dvd/cdrw driver on a toshiba satellite: 
-the device is a mat****a (panasonic) drive, ujda770-
I cant find a website that offers this driver. I appreciate any help, cheers


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What OS? Did that drive work in the OS you are using before?

Normally, I'd say that that drive requires no driver in Windows. But I had a Mat****a on an older system, and I remember searching for drivers for it in 98. It didn't use any standard ones.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the CD-ROM God Bootable Disk. Another link:
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,7147-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

Depending on what OS, there will be a driver on this disk (there are 50+). Of course, if it's an NT-based OS, these DOS drivers will do you little good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only time I've ever seen a CD require a driver is way back when some of them had a proprietary conroller, usually integrated with a sound card. That's reaching waaaaaay back.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's a good point because the drive can't be very new, unless it really doesn't need a driver.

*samwilk141:*
How old is that drive? If it is much younger than 5 years, it probably doesn't need a driver.


----------



## samwilk141 (Apr 29, 2007)

Im running xp pro, and when i go to device managerand under the dvd/cdrom drive it shows mat****a dvd/cdrw ujda770.....its only a year old, celeron toshiba. thanx


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

is it not reading cd's or dvd's when inserted or ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

samwilk141 said:


> Im running xp pro, and when i go to device managerand under the dvd/cdrom drive it shows mat****a dvd/cdrw ujda770.....its only a year old, celeron toshiba. thanx


If it's listed in Device Manager, it is already installed. So what is the problem? It shouldn't need any drivers other than the default ones.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does it by chance have an error associated with it, a yellow !? If so, what is the error code?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try this:

1. Click on START button, the click on RUN.

2. Enter REGEDIT and press Enter.

3. When REGEDIT starts, open up the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/ 
{4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

4. After clicking on {4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} you should see two settings on the right-hand side: 
"Upperfilters" 
"Lowerfilters" 
Click on each of them, press DELETE and click YES.

Or you can download this reg file to do the same thing.


----------



## andg_93 (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe that i may be having the same or similar problem.

I have a Mat****a DVD-Ram UJ-851s DVD/CD-RW drive. The drive reads and plays cd/dvd fine but for some reason it has stopped burning and reading any blank cd/dvd's. It doesnt recognize the disk as being a blank disk in the OS burning system, my roxio burning program or Nero 7 Ultra burning program.

I have looked arround thinking that the device driver needs an updated firmware version or something but cannot find any firmware/drivers for this device.

Any Ideas?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Try removing the device using Device Manager. Then reboot your computer.


----------



## cen0s73 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am having the same problem. My system shows the my drive D the mat****a dvd/cdrw ujda770 is working properly but it isn't reading any cd dvd or data disks. i have tried all the steps listed above removing the device, running the program to remove the registry information.....anyone have any other suggestions? I would be grateful.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

cen0s73 said:


> I am having the same problem. My system shows the my drive D the mat****a dvd/cdrw ujda770 is working properly but it isn't reading any cd dvd or data disks. i have tried all the steps listed above removing the device, running the program to remove the registry information.....anyone have any other suggestions? I would be grateful.


No one will know at the end of a year-old post. Please start your own thread for your own problem.


----------

